# Snorking Rhino 450



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Someone local called me yesterday to ask for my help, but I've never even layed a hand on one of these................ Any help? Pics? Parts List?


:rockn:


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

grab a big box and get 3 of every part and give it the good ole mimb mojo:wee_fly:


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

go check out my rhino thread. it has pics of my snorkels. i dont know that it is the same as the 450, but i would think its relatively close (excpet for the 3" intake lol)

heres a lil write up i did:

Here's my snorkel setup. I ran 3" for the intake and 2" for the belts. The 3" will require jetting and I couldn't reinstall the original intake cover. Parts used: 

Intake: 
1- 3" rubber 90 (cut one end off) 
2- 3" reg 90 

Belt intake: 
1-2" reg 45 
3-2" reg 90 

I cut the stock rubber piece that attaches to the motor and then rotated it up 

Belt exhaust: 
1-2" long 90 
1-2" rubber 90 
1-2" street 45 
1-2" reg 45 
1-2" reg 90 

I cut the end off the stock snorkel that attaches to the stock rubber boot and glued it on one side of the 2" long 90


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah i was lookin at ur thread. I was wondering how close the 450 would be to the 660


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

i really dont have a clue. i think the air intake is about the same, but thats as much as i know lol. i put that info and pics together for a How To


----------

